# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Παρκο-Σταντακι κ.α.

## k0ut4li4n0s

Ανταλλασσω μερικα πραματακια που δεν χρησιμοποιω, ανοιχτος σε προτασεις βαλτε οτι νομιζετε οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι χρησιμο για ενα cockatiel  :Happy:  

Τα πραγματα ειναι ενα σταντακι, ενα παρκο, 2 σκαλες ,2-3 φωλιες για κοκατιλ, πατακια για φωλια(βοηθαν για να μην εχετε περιστατικα με splayed legs).

 - σκαλα #1


- σταντακι


 - φωλια #1


 - σκαλα #2


 - κλαδι


 - παρκο


 - πατακια

----------

